# Καθαρά Δευτέρα, Καθαρή Δευτέρα = Clean Monday



## nickel (Feb 27, 2012)

Καλησπέρα και καλά Κούλουμα. Μεταφέρω το κείμενο της Wikipedia με ελάχιστες αλλαγές. Θέλω να προσθέσω δυο-τρία πραγματάκια:

Τα αγγλικά λεξικά δεν ξέρουν τους «πολιτιστικούς» όρους *Clean Monday* και (το προσαρμοσμένο και αταίριαστο) *Ash Monday*. Ούτε καν στην Καθολική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια δεν υπάρχουν. 

Κοίταξα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία και βρήκα μισή ντουζίνα αναφορές στην Clean Monday πριν από το 1900. Ξεχωρίζω αυτή την περιγραφή (από το _Sketches of the rites and customs of the Greco-Russian church_ του H. C. Romanoff, αγγλική έκδοση του 1868) που θα σας κάνει να πείτε «Βρε πώς αλλάζουν οι καιροί!». Με ενθουσίασε η πληροφορία «Many old ladies (who are always the most rigorous fasters) will not use sugar, because it is purified with bullock’s blood».

The next day is called Clean Monday; the house is scrubbed thoroughly—“to wash away the butter,” they say—and the family go to the bath. The Great Fast has begun! No English person can imagine the rigour with which it is kept by those who keep it at all: very few are those who do not. The first, fourth, and seventh, or Passion Week, are the most strictly observed, and those whose health will not permit of abstinence from meat for eight weeks (counting the Carnival) always contrive to fast during them. There are persons, however, who physically cannot fast, but these are very rarely met with, and they are always dreadfully ashamed of themselves. During the whole time every article of food that can be traced to an animal (except fish, which is, however, considered a luxury, and not eaten by the religious during the whole of Lent, and by ordinary fasters during the three weeks above-mentioned) is banished from the table. Many old ladies (who are always the most rigorous fasters) will not use sugar, because it is purified with bullock’s blood; they substitute honey, raisins, or preserves boiled with honey, for sugar. The universal opinion is that the most trying diet is tea and coffee without cream. They put slices of lemon, preserves, raspberry and other syrups in their tea; walnuts, blanched almonds, or milk of almonds, or poppy-seeds in the coffee. There is a distinct set of kitchen utensils on purpose for fast cookery. The very iron ladles are changed. A knife that has buttered one slice of bread cannot be used to cut a second dry slice for a faster; another knife would be used, and the slice cut from the other side of the loaf. It is astonishing how they contrive to subsist at a time when fresh fruit and vegetables are not to be procured. 

Να επισημάνω ότι, αν και συχνά περιγράφουμε την Καθαρή Δευτέρα στα αγγλικά με το «the first day of Lent», δεν είναι απολύτως ακριβές. Αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι πρόκειται για τη Μεγάλη Σαρακοστή, αφού εμείς έχουμε και τη Σαρακοστή των Χριστουγέννων, θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε τουλάχιστον αυτό: the first day of the Great Lent / Great Fast, με την προϋπόθεση ότι ξέρουν οι άλλοι για ποια θρησκεία μιλάμε.

Α, ναι: Για τη λαγάνα έχει γράψει ο Σαραντάκος: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/02/27/lagana/ 

*Clean Monday* (Greek: Καθαρά Δευτέρα, Καθαρή Δευτέρα), also known as *Pure Monday*, *Ash Monday*, *Monday of Lent* or *Green Monday*, is the first day of the Eastern Orthodox Christian and Eastern Catholic Great Lent. It is a movable feast that occurs at the beginning of the 7th week before Orthodox Easter Sunday.

The common term for this day, “Clean Monday”, refers to the leaving behind of sinful attitudes and non-fasting foods. It is sometimes called “Ash Monday”, by analogy with Ash Wednesday (the day when the Western Churches begin Lent). The term is often a misnomer, as only a small subset of Eastern Catholic Churches practice the Imposition of Ashes. The Maronite Catholic Church is a notable Eastern rite that employs the use of Ashes on this day.

[…] The entire first week of Great Lent is often referred to as “Clean Week”, and it is customary [for believers] to go to Confession during this week, and to clean the house thoroughly.

The theme of Clean Monday is set by the Old Testament reading appointed to be read at the Sixth Hour on this day (Isaiah 1:1-20) […]

Clean Monday is a public holiday in Greece and Cyprus, where it is celebrated with outdoor excursions, the consumption of shellfish and other fasting food, a special kind of azyme bread, baked only on that day, named "lagana" (Greek: λαγάνα) and the widespread custom of flying kites. Eating meat, eggs and dairy products is traditionally forbidden to Orthodox Christians throughout Lent, with fish being eaten only on major feast days, but shellfish is permitted in European denominations. This has created the tradition of eating elaborate dishes based on seafood (shellfish, molluscs, fish roe etc.). [Έτσι νηστεύω κάθε μέρα, αν πρέπει!] Traditionally, it is considered to mark the beginning of the spring season [Όχι φέτος! Ούτε καν στο συμβολικό επίπεδο. Μετά το Eurogroup και βλέπουμε…] […]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_Monday
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Lent
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lent


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

Και σύνδεση με το νήμα των λίγων-ημερών-πριν: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5530-Τσικνοπέμπτη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας για το πώς το μαχαίρι που άγγιξε βούτυρο δεν χρησιμοποιείται τη Σαρακοστή σκέφτομαι ότι έχουμε προοδεύσει πολύ από τότε, ευτυχώς. 
Εμείς στο σπίτι νηστεύουμε την Καθαρά Δευτέρα, τρώγοντας του σκασμού νηστίσιμες λιχουδιές στην εξοχή, και τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα, εβδομάδα πείνας, καθώς η γιαγιά μου δήλωνε κάθε μέρα "σήμερα δεν τρώνε _ούτε_ λάδι, φάτε ο,τι βρείτε", το οποίο ήταν δύσκολο καθώς δεν φρόντιζε να έχει ψωνίσει ποτέ τίποτα. Αυτό για πολλούς μας κάνει χριστιανοφανατίκλες ενώ πριν πενήντα χρόνια θα ήμασταν μάλλον χριστιανοί λάιτ. 
Βρίσκω ότι το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο είναι η νηστεία στο ΗΒ. Δηλώνεις vegan και ξεμπέρδεψες, τις πιο πολλές φορές, αλλά η χορτοφαγική κουζίνα είναι απλώς δικαιολογία για τη δολοφονία λαχανικών στην κατσαρόλα. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα πάθεις δηλητηρίαση από αυτά. Αλλά κι αυτό σχετικό είναι καμιά φορά.


----------



## socratisv (Feb 28, 2012)

Η Καθαρά Δευτέρα σηματοδοτεί το τέλος του καρναβαλιού και την έναρξη της σαρακοστής. Τη μέρα αυτή " καθαρίζουμε" το σπίτι από κρεατικά και λοιπά εδέσματα.
Μήπως αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrove_Tuesday


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Τα Shrove αντιστοιχούν στη δική μας Τυρινή, οπότε δεν μας κάνουν. Αλλά και το Ash είναι παράταιρο, μπερδεύει τα πράγματα. Αφού έχει δοθεί ικανοποιητική λύση που κάνει τη διάκριση ανάμεσα στις Εκκλησίες, την αγκαλιάζουμε.

Ο γάτος, καλά;


----------



## socratisv (Feb 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο γάτος, καλά;


Ποιος απ' όλους;


----------



## Earion (Feb 29, 2012)

Ως γνωστόν, η Μεγάλη Τεσσαρακοστή άρχεται παρά τοις Δυτικοίς ουχί από της Δευτέρας μετά την Τυροφάγον, ως παρ’ ημίν, αλλ’ από της Τετάρτης, —εξαιρέσει των Μεδιολανιτών, οίτινες αρχαίω εθίμω επόμενοι ποιούνται αρχήν από της Δευτέρας μετά την πρώτην εβδομάδα της Τεσσαρακοστής, —και ότι κατά την αγίαν ταύτην ημέραν ο ιερουργών χρίει ηγιασμένη σποδώ* το μέτωπον των πιστών σχηματίζων το σημείον του Σταυρού και λέγων

Memento, homo, quia pulvis es, et in pulverem reverteris
Μέμνησο, άνθρωπε, ότι γη ει και εις γην απελεύση​

Δι ό και οι μεν Γάλλοι λέγουσι: Donner les Cendres, Recevoir les Cendres, Aller prendre les Cendres, την δε Τετάρτην εκείνην αποκαλούσι: Le mercredi des Cendres, Le jour des Cendres, οι δε Ιταλοί: Ricevere le Ceneri, Mercoledi delle Ceneri, έτι δε και Di delle Ceneri, και είναι μία εκ των μάλλον επισήμων και κατανυκτικών της Ρωμαϊκής Εκκλησίας τελετών ως και το πολυπληθές των ονομασιών υποδηλοί.
​__________________________​*Κατασκευάζεται η σποδός αύτη εκ παλαιών ηγιασμένων της εκκλησίας βαΐων και εξ αχρήστων πλέον της αγίας τραπέζης εκ λευκού λινού επιστρωμάτων, άτινα καίουσι και μετά προσοχής συλλέγουσι την σποδόν αυτών. Προ δε της λειτουργίας ο ιερεύς, μέλανα κόσμους περιβεβλημένος, απαγγέλλει πενθίμους ευχάς και αγιάζει και αύθις την ήδη καθιερωμένην εκείνην σποδόν.
​
Ειρηναίος Κ. Ασώπιος, _Παλαιά και νέα_, τόμ. 1 (Βιβλιοθήκη Μαρασλή). Αθήνα: Π. Δ. Σακελλάριος, 1903, σ. 483-484.​


----------



## pidyo (Feb 23, 2015)

(Μια περίοδος υπερεντατικής δουλειάς συνέπεσε με την περίοδο υπερεντατικής διαδικτυακής ενημέρωσης και χάθηκα)

Περίεργη Καθαρά Δευτέρα σήμερα, με καιρό που δεν επέτρεπε χαρταετούς, και όλους τους οικείους να έχουν, για διαφορετικούς λόγους, κουράγιο μόνο για ρέχλα. Τέλος πάντων, καλά Κούλουμα και καλή Σαρακοστή και καλά να 'μαστε, γενικώς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2015)

Πάντα με το κατιτίς σου. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Καλή Σαρακοστή, με υγεία, Πιδύε!


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2015)

...
Πολλά καλώς ορίσετε
καλόρεχτοι να 'ρθείτε
καλοσαρακοστήσετε
γλεγούδια κεραστείτε







Αγριαγκιναρόκουκα 
παπουλοσκορδουλάκοι
λουμπουνοταραμοελιές
να πιούμε το ρακάκι


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2017)

...
Το τραγούδι της Καθαρής Δευτέρας - Τζένη Βάνου





​Στίχοι: Νέστορας Μάτσας, Μουσική: Μίμης Πλέσσας*
​*Τ' αστέρια δε φεγγοβολούν
άσπρη μου περιστέρα
και τα πουλιά δεν κελαηδούν
την Καθαρή Δευτέρα

Πάνω στον λόφο έχει στηθεί
το ρέμπελο φεγγάρι
και σε χρυσάφι έχει ντυθεί
και σε μαργαριτάρι

Μην τραγουδάς και μην πονείς
ετούτη την ημέρα
τη μέρα αυτή της προσμονής
την Καθαρή Δευτέρα

Oι χαρταετοί, Kοσμάς Πολίτης

Eίδες ποτέ σου πολιτεία να σηκώνεται ψηλά; Δεμένη από χιλιάδες σπάγγοι ν’ ανεβαίνει στα ουράνια; E, λοιπόν, ούτε είδες ούτε θα μεταδείς ένα τέτοιο θάμα. Aρχινούσανε την Kαθαρή Δευτέρα–ήτανε αντέτι–και συνέχεια την κάθε Kυριακή και σκόλη, ώσαμε των Bαγιών. Aπό του Xατζηφράγκου τ’ Aλάνι κι από το κάθε δώμα κι από τον κάθε ταρλά του κάθε μαχαλά της πολιτείας, αμολάρανε τσερκένια. Πήχτρα ο ουρανός. Tόσο, που δε βρίσκανε θέση τα πουλιά. Για τούτο, τα χελιδόνια τα φέρνανε οι γερανοί μονάχα τη Mεγαλοβδομάδα, για να γιορτάσουνε την Πασχαλιά μαζί μας. Oλάκερη τη Mεγάλη Σαρακοστή, κάθε Kυριακή και σκόλη, η πολιτεία ταξίδευε στον ουρανό. Aνέβαινε στα ουράνια και τη βλόγαγε ο Θεός. Δε χώραγε το μυαλό σου πώς μπόραγε να μένει κολλημένη χάμω στη γης, ύστερ’ από τόσο τράβηγμα στα ύψη. Kαι όπως κοιτάγαμε όλο ψηλά, τα μάτια μας γεμίζανε ουρανό, ανασαίναμε ουρανό, φαρδαίνανε τα στέρνα μας και κάναμε παρέα με αγγέλοι. Ίδια αγγέλοι κι αρχαγγέλοι κορωνίζανε ψηλά. Θα μου πεις, κι εδώ, την Kαθαρή Δευτέρα, βγαίνουνε κάπου εδώ γύρω κι αμολάρουνε τσερκένια. Eίδες όμως ποτέ σου τούτη την πολιτεία ν’ αρμενίζει στα ουράνια; Όχι. Eκεί, ούλα ήταν λογαριασμένα με νου και γνώση, το κάθε σοκάκι δεμένο με τον ουρανό. Kαι χρειαζότανε μεγάλη μαστοριά και τέχνη για ν’ αμολάρεις το τσερκένι σου.

O Σταυράκης, ο Σταυράκης του Aμανατζή, θα γινότανε σπουδαίος τσερκενάς. Mα χαραμίστηκε η ζωή του. Aς είναι... Που λες, θα γινότανε σπουδαίος τσερκενάς. Παιδί ακόμα, ήτανε μάνα στις μυρωδιές. Nα σου εξηγηθώ. Συμφωνούσες μ’ έναν άλλον που αμόλαρε τσερκένι–όλα γίνονταν με συμφωνία, τίμια, δίχως χιανετιά–συμφωνούσες μαζί του να παίρνετε μυρωδιές. Δηλαδή ποιος θα ξούριζε την οριά του αλλουνού. O Σταυράκης άφηνε σπάγγο, έφερνε το τσερκένι του πιο πέρα και λίγο πιο κάτω από το τσερκένι τ’ αλλουνού, τράβαγε τότε σπάγγο με δυνατές χεριές, και χραπ! του ξούριζε την οριά. Ήξερε κι άλλα κόλπα ο Σταυράκης. Kαι τα τσιγαροχαρτάκια της οριάς γινόντουσαν άσπρα πουλάκια, πεταρίζανε στα ουράνια, ώσπου τα ’χανες από τα μάτια σου. Tο κολοβό τσερκένι αρχίναγε να παίρνει τάκλες–να, όπως γράφουνε τώρα κάποιες φορές οι εφημερίδες για τ’ αεροπλάνα–και σαν ήπεφτε με το κεφάλι, δεν είχε γλυτωμό: χτύπαγε κάπου, ήσπαζε ο γιαρμάς στη μέση, και το τσερκένι σωριαζότανε ίδιο κορμί με τσακισμένη ραχοκοκκαλιά. Ήτανε μάνα ο Σταυράκης.

Mα εξόν από τις μυρωδιές, ήτανε και τα παρσίματα. Mπλέκανε τα δυο τσερκένια, τράβαγες σπάγγο, τεζάρανε, κι όποιος ήσπαζε το σπάγγο τ’ αλλουνού του ’παιρνε το τσερκένι. Kι αυτό με τίμια συμφωνία. Φώναζες, να τα παίρνομε; Nαι, σου αποκρινότανε ο άλλος, μα τι σπάγγο έχεις; Γιατί, αν είχες σπάγγο σιτζίμι ή διμισκί, κι ο άλλος είχε σπάγγο τσουβαλίσιο, σίγουρα τον έκοβες. Έπρεπε να ’ναι ισοπλία, που λένε. Bέβαια, γινόντουσαν και χιανετιές καμμιά φορά. Σπάνια όμως.

Tα τσερκένια δεν ήτανε σαν τα εδώ, τετράγωνα ή με πολλές γωνίες. Nα σου εξηγηθώ. Φαντάσου ένα καλαμένιο τόξο–μισό τσέρκι, δηλαδή–με την κόρδα και με τη σαΐτα του. H σαΐτα του–αυτός είναι ο γιαρμάς του τσερκενιού–ήτανε μια ξύλινη βέργα. O γιαρμάς, λοιπόν, περίσσευε κάτω από την κόρδα, δυο φορές πιο μακρύς παρά από την κόρδα ώσαμε τη μέση του τσερκιού. Aυτό, για την ισοροπία. Ήτανε δεμένος στην κορφή του τσερκιού, το ίδιο και καταμεσής στην κόρδα. Kάτω, η μύτη του είχε μια χαρακιά. Ένας σπάγγος ξεκίναγε από την μιαν άκρη του τσερκιού, πλάι στην κόρδα, κατέβαινε, χωνότανε στη χαρακιά ή δενότανε γύρω στη μύτη, ανέβαινε από την άλλη, και ξαναδενότανε στην άλλη άκρη του τσερκιού. Tο τσερκένι, λοιπόν, ήτανε ένα τόξο, που τέλειωνε κάτω μυτερό, σε σφήνα. Aυτός ήτανε ο σκελετός. Tον ντύνανε ύστερα με χαρτί, χοντρό ή πιο λιανό, ανάλογα με το μπόι του τσερκενιού. Bέβαια, το καλό τσερκένι, ήπρεπε να ’ναι καλοζυγιασμένο, να μη γέρνει ούτε από τη μια μπάντα ούτε από την άλλη. Mα, να σου πω την αμαρτία μου, εμένα μ’ άρεσε να γέρνει λιγάκι από τη μια. Tου κρέμαγα σκουλαρίκι από την άλλη, και σαν κορώνιζε ψηλά, καμάρωνε ίδια κοπέλα.

Tο πιο φτηνό τσερκένι ήτανε ο Tούρκος: ένα μονοκόματο κόκκινο χαρτί, με κολλημένα πάνω το μεσοφέγγαρο και τ’ άστρο. Ύστερα ερχότανε ο Φραντσέζος, μπλου, άσπρο, κόκκινο, κολλημένα πλάι πλάι με τσιρίσι. Aκόμα πιο ακριβός ήτανε ο Έλληνας. Bλέπεις για την ελληνικιά παντιέρα, χρειάζονται πολλές λουρίδες, άσπρες και γαλάζιες, χώρια ο σταυρός σε μια γωνιά, και ήθελε δουλιά το κόλλημα. Στο κόστος τού παράβγαινε ο Aμερικάνος, κόκκινες και άσπρες λουρίδες, και τ’ άστρα στη γωνιά. Mα πιο ακριβό απ’ ούλα τα τσερκένια, πανάκριβο, ώσαμε οχταράκι, μπορεί και δέκα μεταλλίκια–σου μιλάω για τρεχούμενο μπόι, κοντά ένα μέτρο–ήτανε το μπακλαβουδωτό. Oύλο μικρά μικρά τρίγωνα και μπακλαβουδάκια, χρώματα χρώματα. Eξόν από τον κόπο για το κόλλημα, χρειαζότανε και μεγάλη τέχνη, για να ’ναι ούλα τα κομματάκια ταιριαστά στο σχέδιο και στο χρώμα. Πήγαινε και πολύ τσιρίσι... Aκριβούτσικο ήτανε κι ο ουρανός με τ’ άστρα, σκούρο μαβί, με κολλημένα πάνω του, από χρυσόχαρτο, ούλα τ’ άστρα και οι κομήτες τ’ ουρανού. Kαι πού να δεις κάτι θεόρατα τσερκένια, πάνω από μπόι ανθρώπου. Aυτά, τ’ αμολάρανε οι μεγάλοι, όχι με σπάγγο, με σκοινάκι. Tα κουμαντάρανε δυο δυο νομάτοι, γεροί άντροι, με χέρια ροζιασμένα στη δουλιά, γιατί το τράβηγμα του αέρα σού χαράκιαζε τα δάχτυλα. Tα μάτωνε. Aμόλαρα κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο τσερκένι μια βολά.

Aυτά είχα να σου πω. Ήτανε θάμα να βλέπεις ολάκερη την πολιτεία ν’ ανεβαίνει στα ουράνια. Nα, για να καταλάβεις, ξέρεις το εικόνισμα, που άγγελος σηκώνει την ταφόπετρα, κι ο Xριστός βγαίνει από τον τάφο κι αναλήφτεται στον ουρανό, κρατώντας μια πασχαλιάτικια κόκκινη παντιέρα; Kάτι τέτοιο ήτανε.

(από το βιβλίο: Kοσμάς Πολίτης, _Στου Xατζηφράγκου_, εκδόσεις A. Kαραβία 1963)

http://www.snhell.gr/kids/content.asp?id=220&cat_id=9






«Χαρταετοί», Νίκος Χατζηκυριάκος-Γκίκας


----------

